# Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

eiiigentlich komme ich ja von der BellyBoat Fraktion, aber vielleicht werde ich hier geholfen #h

Mein Togiak zickt immer mal wieder in der Art herum, daß die Spielzeugventile Luft lassen - mit dem Prob stehe ich nicht allein da #d

Kann man die "normalen" Schlauchbootventile ersetzen bzw. in meinem Fall dann ja nachrüsten?
Und kennt jemand einen Händler im Raum Hamburg, der das zuverlässig erledigt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

ein guter reifendienst sollte das auch können.

gruß antonio


----------



## Achmin (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Hallo,
bin Schlauchist und habe von Bellybooten gar keine Ahnung.
Wenn Du aber bei einem Schlauchboot irgendwas kleben willst ist das wichtigste, daß der Kleber zum Schlauchmaterial passt.
Wen also beim Schlauchmaterial wie heute meistens PVC verwendet wurde, wird beim Kleben nur ein guter Zweikomponentenkleber für PVC genommen, weil alles andere auf Dauer nicht hält.
Ich schätze mal, dass Bellys wahrscheinlich auch PVC Schläuche haben.
Wenn Du kompetente Hilfe willst, wie Du ein neues Ventil an die Stelle des alten bekommst, guck unter: www.schlauchbootreparatur.de

Der Mann ist nett, dem kann man fragen stellen. Er kennt mich aber nicht, und ich habe mit ihm nichts zu tun.
Gruß, Armin


----------



## vazzquezz (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Ich kann von Eigenumbauten am Belly-Schlauch dank meiner "Umfangreichen Klebearien" an PVC-Schlauchbooten nur abraten...

Auch mit speziellen 2k-Klebern ist alles, was über "´n kleines Loch flicken" rausgeht,  nix wirklich dauerhaftes, was im Falle des Bellys zu einer echten Gefahr wird!

Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal genau analysieren, warum die Ventile nicht vernünftig dichten! 
Vielleicht ist ja nur ´n Gummi nicht ganz passgenau, oder im Ventildeckel fehlt ´n O-Ring, etc...

V.

P.S.: Solltest Du sowas machen lassen wollen, kannste es ja mal unter www.gruendl.de probieren!

P.P.S.: Sehr gute Erfahrungen bei einem großen Riss im Schlauchi hat ein Bekannter gemacht. Bei dem wurde der Flicken von einem Zelthersteller per Hochfrequenzverschweissen aufgebracht - TOP!


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Moin,

auf gar keinen Fall möchte ich da was selber basteln... #d

Die Abdichtung der Ventile beim Togiak sind der einzige bekannte Schwachpunkt, das sind keglige Dichtflächen die gern mal undicht werden #c zudem ist die handhabung beim Aufpumpen gewöhnungsbedüftig

An meinem war am 30ten alles gut, am 31ten wollte ich es wie immer nach der großen Säuberung ~80% aufgepumpt an die Wand hängen und stellte fest, daß genau der Schlauch, der mir vor genau einem Jahr beim an den Strand paddeln die Schweißperlen auf die Strin getrieben hatte, schon wieder zickte... 

Die normalen Schlauchbootventile sind doch auch nur eingeklebt, oder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Frohes Michael das Jahr fängt ja gut an bei Dir wie sieht denn so ein Ventil beim Togi aus ? Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit einen Schlauch mit entsprechenden Ventil eines anderen Bauchbootanbieters in die Fülle Deines Togis zu stecken|kopfkrat bei meinen Fishcat sind so genannte Bosten ventile im Einsatz ich würde meinen es sind Schlauchbootventile . mfg. Roland  P.s.,mach mal Foto


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Moin,

die Ventile beim Togiak sind kleine Schraubventile an ~100mm langen Kunststoffröhrchen - alle Adaptionspläne bzw. -ideen habe ich schon vor einem Jahr durchgespielt und als zu unsicher wieder verworfen.

Das Fishcat hat ja auch "richtige" Ventile, die direkt im Schlauch verklebt sind - und wenn dort (oder auch im RT) solche Ventile drin sind, müssen die theoretisch ja vom Fachmann auch in den Schlauch vom Togiak einzukleben sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Moin das sehe ich genauso ,übrigens bei einen  Reifenhöcker braucht man nicht vorstellig werden die sind damit völlig überfordert#c#q  aber wenn die Maße einigermaßen stimmen(die von anderen Modelen ) braucht man doch nur die Aussenhülle verändern .Was hast Du denn fürn Schlauchmaß?|rolleyesund wer da um die Ecke denkt ,den sei gesagt Pfui#d


----------



## theactor (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

HI,

an "Schlauchbootreperatur.de" hatte ich mich damals in der Sache gewandt; mit Fotos, Beschreibung des Problems etc. und bekam - etwas nüchtern - die knappe Antwort: "Wir können Ihnen nicht helfen".|rolleyes

#c


----------



## vazzquezz (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> an "Schlauchbootreperatur.de" hatte ich mich damals in der Sache gewandt; mit Fotos, Beschreibung des Problems etc. und bekam - etwas nüchtern - die knappe Antwort: "Wir können Ihnen nicht helfen".|rolleyes
> 
> #c



Ich werde mal versuchen, die Adresse des HF-Schweissers rauszufinden! Wo Ihr dann allerdings die entsprechenden Schlauchboot-Gewinde-Ventile herbekommt ... #c?!

V.


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Ein Versuch wert wäre es auch an dieser Stelle 
http://www.poucher-manufaktur.de/schlauchboot.htm |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Moin,

Gruendl hat abgewunken mit der Begründung, daß ihre Ventile auf den Togiak Schläuchen materialbedingt nicht halten...

Das hatte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt...

Was wohl Schläuche aus passendem Material kosten würden |kopfkrat warscheinlich ähnlich viel wie ein neues BB |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vazzquezz (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

@BMichael:

Haste nicht mal ´n Pic von dem Ventilaufbau? Vllt hat ja irgendwer ´ne Idee, das Original-Ventil zu "Pimpen" ... #6

V.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Moin,

so schaut das Teilchen aus






Eine Idee wäre, ein g´scheites Ventil via Luftschlauch und Schellen mit dem vorhandenen Kuststoffröhrchen zu verbinden - bei Druckluftanlagen mit ~10bar Druck funktioniert das, von daher sollte es auch hier klappen.
Wie man sieht ist der Raum begrenzt, von daher sollte es ein entsprechend kleines Ersatzventil sein.
Ich würde dann erstmal das original Ventil drin lassen wollen (geöffnet natürlich ) und dann mal versuchsweise das BB voll aufpumpen und sehn was passiert :g

Hat zuuuufällig wer ein Guideline Ventil über? #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schlauchbootventile nachrüsten*

Hmmm... ! Da ist aber echt nicht viel Platz! 
So ´n Schlauchbootventil braucht ca. 5cm im Durchmesser - keine Ahnung ob so was passen würde?!

V.


----------

